# lake erie Smallmouth



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone been catching them anywhere on erie lately? Looking to go out this weekend and haven't been out in awhile.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I hear from some pretty reliable sources that it is pretty tough right now. Should be snapping on soon though.

Good luck if you go up!


----------

